# 2014 Dogma 65.1



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's some news on the 2014 Dogma 65.1.

Glory Cycles Product Reviews: Pinarello Dogma 65.1 2014 Pre-Order


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

*I like the new colors... in fact, I got my order in.*

I personally love some of the new color schemes for 2014. In fact, when I rec'd the email from GloryCycles about these 2014's, I got my order in. I hope to be on it this summer.

Thinking of running either Campy SR 11 or the SR EPS.

Will post pics once I get it. Can't wait. Thanks Clive (from GloryCycles.com) for helping me out.





AnthonyL88 said:


> Here's some news on the 2014 Dogma 65.1.
> 
> Glory Cycles Product Reviews: Pinarello Dogma 65.1 2014 Pre-Order


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I thought they were going to change the BB. SR EPS is absolutely incredible!


----------



## trice9 (May 14, 2013)

Has anyone received a 2014 Dogma yet? Any update on availability?


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

I have the 860 frame. See attached.


----------

